#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-20
<shan> alsroot, hi
<shan> anubhav_, there? please join in
<alsroot> shan: hi
<anubhav_> hi alsroot
<anubhav_> hi shan
<alsroot> anubhav_: hi
<shan> alsroot, anubhav hello, alsroot we have been stuck on #2164 for quite some time now. We tried to introduce the pointers you provided last time. However, we are getting circular import errors
<anubhav_> alsroot: we tried introducing a file with class which inherits from journal activity window from journal activity
<anubhav_> alsroot: and tried calling itfrom misc
<alsroot> anubhav_: my idea was creating new file w/ new class (inherited fro Window) and popping up alert, journal activity will import this class, misc as well. so, I can't see where circular imports might be
<anubhav_> alsroot: we imported the new file in misc, and also imported journal activity in the new file introduced
<anubhav_> alsroot: journal activity was importing misc thus creating a circular import
<anubhav_> alsroot: the new file i introduced was http://pastebin.com/frKeuXdW
<alsroot> anubhav_: could you pastebin import error
<shan> alsroot, sure, in a minute
<alsroot> anubhav_: oops, I guess my idea was different to what you posted
<alsroot> anubhav_: not creating VersionAlert from JournalActivity but JournalActivity from new window class
<alsroot> and use this new class in misc
<shan> alsroot, here's the error we get.
<shan> http://pastebin.com/YxY9zgD9
<alsroot> shan: ^^, I have different idea in mind
<anubhav_> alsroot: what is it?
<alsroot> anubhav_: what you did is inheriting JournalActivity, my idea is opposite, inherit new class (that will be used in misc)
<shan> brb
<shan> alsroot, okay, we will try and implement that. Thanks for the pointer.
<manusheel> anubhav_: Hi Anubhav. Around?
<dipankar> dfarning_afk, around?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-22
<dipankar> dfarning, hello, around?
<mukul> alsroot: hi,around?
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<mukul> alsroot: I was working on bug SL 2201. I think we should wrap text whenever it goes out of window. I had prepared something http://paste.ubuntu.com/518143/ in sugar.graphics.palette.py . However, I think we should not be making changes in that file as it will be invasive. Wish if you could provide me pointers on how I can make these changes from jarabe.frame?
<alsroot> mukul: existed method is using set_max_width_chars, do you mean it doesn't work?
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<mukul> alsroot: In the existing method, set_max_width_chars sets up a maximum limit of the no. of characters to be printed. However, the no. passed through ClipboardMenu(palette) is 100 which goes out of screen and thus, the bug.
<mukul> alsroot: If I set it a bit lower, it shows "..." after some text. Is that satisfiable?
<mukul> alsroot: One thing for sure, the no. 100 being passed is incorrect.
<alsroot> mukul: it was designed, so you need just calculate proper set_max_width_chars value
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<mukul> alsroot: If that is the thing, then a very small change will do away with the bug. It is nothing actually.
<mukul> alsroot: what is required....when we right click on the clipboard item...till max_length is inside the window, the box appears in the side of the clipboard object, otherwise it is displayed at the top. Don't we want it to be displayed at the clipboard object
<alsroot> mukul: it is common behaviour and is not something clipboard particular
<mukul> alsroot: When the copied text length is small....it is displayed at the clipboard object. This is the normal behaviour. Only if the text is large enough, it is displayed at the top. I have kept the max_length=80 and now larger text shows "...". I guess it shoud be fine now.
<alsroot> mukul: sorry, can't answer right now, /me is starting up sl apache
<mukul> alsroot: ok
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-10-23
<anubhav> alsroot: hi sround?
<anubhav> alsroot: hi
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-10-21
<satellit_edubunt> grantbow: neat  edubuntu 11.10 in gnome fallback mode with sugar 0.90.1
